# Disston saw identification



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently was given a disston handsaw. I am really struggling to positively identify the model type. I want to restore it but want to know everything about it before I even touch it. If any of you can help I will be so greatfull. It has a 20" blade.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/index.html


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

From the handle type, it is post-war, maybe in the 53-55 time period, but I suspect probably just after that. the medallion is the very last pattern used before HKPorter took over, however it was used for a few years after. You probably won't find this saw on the Disstonian Institute site, indicating that it was one of the new line that was introduced, more cheaply made (handle is a simple oval cutout, etc.) and less interesting as either a collector's item or a user.

As such, I would not worry too much about restoring it - but if this is your first rehab project, a good one to learn on.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

@ Hairy; Thanks for that link. Very helpfull.

@Arminius; I think you are right. Based on all the info I have got that fits. Thank you for the great resonse! And yes, this was going to be a practise run for the EC Atkins "The Five Hundred" that I also got.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive done a few saw rehabs and i found out the hard way that if you soak papertowels in evaporust and let it evaporate the paper towel does not come off the saw well. Figured id throw that one out there so you avoid a sticky mess that i had.

I liked the mineral spirits and sandpaper method of rust removal on the old saws. Just go real easy around the etching if there is any.


----------



## Tokolosi (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks chrisstef. Good tip. I will take that into account.


----------

